# Friends HR24-500 Will Not Share With HR44-700



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

HR24-500 Will not share playlist with HR44-700 or standard HD receiver. Genie shares only to standard HD receiver. Also is the HR24-500 suppose to get the internet from the genie? Internet works on genie and standard HD receiver. Nothing plugged into ethernet port of HR24-500, and network settings reset does not correct issue. Thoughts or solutions??? Reboots are not correcting this situation, sharing settings are correct too.

TYPO...will not share!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does your friends HR24 have while home activated on their account? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

yes whole home activated.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

How is the HR44 connected to the internet? Wireless? CCK? Ethernet cable from router? Is sharing enabled in Whole home menu on HR24?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

through ethernet port from a wireless extender, net is fine on genie and standard HD receiver. Directv stated the HR24 needs its own kit...is that true? I do not see how that is possible. defeats purpose of the genie.

Why does it seem when you move a HR24-500 from the point of the power inserter to another coax outlet the receiver wigs out....I had a similar issue back in the day. It took hard resets meaning TOTAL to correct issue. Tuners are all fine on all equipment btw.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, can you explain how exactly everything is wired in the entire system? Through splitters switches, etc on the coax and so forth?

If you go into the HR24.... Menu....settings....info.....more info... Scroll down... What does it say where it talks about coax connected?

Have you checked int he settings menu under whole home? Check all the settings. One area has the option to not share playlist... 

Go to the playlist, hit options (dash key or yellow in the HR24) and does it give you the option for playlists? All or local?

Is this a new issue? What was at this location before? What has changed? There should be nothing on the coax going into the HR24, especially no bbcs or anything like that.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you checked the Hr24-500 Whole home setting (is it set to share) I'm sure you have done that - just a suggestion


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

adamson said:


> yes whole home activated.


SO to better understand what is going on, you are bringing an HR24 from another account to your account and connecting that to your home system, correct?


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

This is just a guess, but I don't think DirecTV allows whole home sharing between STBs on different accounts.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tomspeer46 said:


> This is just a guess, but I don't think DirecTV allows whole home sharing between STBs on different accounts.


As long as both accounts have Whole Home Service active then they will.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

What does the HR24's system info screen show for networking?
Does it say coax connected?
If not try rerunning the SAT setup.

The 24 doesn't require its own internet connection, but if the DECA has been turned off it will give this problem.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

adamson said:


> HR24-500 Will not share playlist with HR44-700 or standard HD receiver. Genie shares only to standard HD receiver. Also is the HR24-500 suppose to get the internet from the genie? Internet works on genie and standard HD receiver. Nothing plugged into ethernet port of HR24-500, and network settings reset does not correct issue. Thoughts or solutions??? Reboots are not correcting this situation, sharing settings are correct too.
> 
> *TYPO...will not share!*


Edited title to add "Not".


----------

